# Gaining weight???



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am puzzled! I had been giving Angel Wellness Core chicken formula and I thought I would introduce Fromm Surf and Turf. He tolerated it well. I mixed it, he eats pretty much anything! but he seems to be gaining weight! I carefully measure his food, he gets same amount, same for treats, no change except for the food brand. I even weighed each brand to make sure it wasn't more dense or something! 

Well I'm putting him back on Wellness Core only and see how he does! Sounds kind of crazy!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

The amount of food you feed will change depending on the brand. He may just need to eat less Fromm to have the same number of calories. I would just cut back a little on it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't understand that either as I looked up the protein percentage, and calorie amount per cup and Fromm is lower than the Wellness Core. Interesting.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If the protein levels are higher, it can increase weight. But with exercise, it's good weight. If your pup eats higher protein, without added exercise, it's not a good weight gain. Hope that made sense. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Protein builds muscle with exercise, which is what I mean by good weight gain. Without exercise it will just increase weight.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you post the ingredients of the two?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The suggested amount for Fromm was higher than what Jaxx gets. I had to decrease the amount that Jaxx gets after he started eating it because he was gaining weight and pooing a lot even after the transition. I adjusted it according to body weight and if Jaxx was maintaining weight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> The suggested amount for Fromm was higher than what Jaxx gets. I had to decrease the amount that Jaxx gets after he started eating it because he was gaining weight and pooing a lot even after the transition. I adjusted it according to body weight and if Jaxx was maintaining weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here. 

Toby's suggested amount was too high when he first started Fromm. He gained weight and pooed so much. I lowered his portions a tiny bit and he's been fine ever since. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I did as Tina did, compare ingredients side by side. I can't feed the recommended amount of any food because he will definitely be like a blimp! Hehe! Here is the top three ingredients of each:
Fromm surf and turf. Wellness Core poultry
Protein. 30. Protein. 36
Fat. 19. Fat. 16
Fiber. 3.5. Fiber. 5
Calories. 409/cup. Calories. 396/cup
Recommended. 1-1 1/4cup. Recommended. 3/4-1 cup

He gets 1/8 cup. He gets The Honest Kitchen Embark (2 tablespoons) in the morning and kibble in the evening. His treats are very limited lately because he has been spending more time in his crate at work, so we forget he's there! Although he has his quirks, he is a very guilt well behaved dog! My daughter agreed that he's still around because he is well behaved! 

So, I don't feel that I could cut his food back. He's always hungry and trying to beg for food at home, but he gets nothing! He isn't terribly bad, but I can feel him getting heavy and his ribs slowly disappearing! 

I will post a pic of him when I get to work tomorrow.

It just doesn't make sense because the two foods are so close and the amount I feed is so small. I measure accurately because I have my DILs words in my head every time - " level, it has to be level measure!" Haha - she's so cute!


----------

